# Peavey HP Signature EXP Edmonton $375



## keto

Tempted. Haven't looked it up, but recall these being USA made ((NOPE! Korean, it's right in the fricken ad, keto)) and hanging on the wall for somewhere north of $1500








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## tomee2

Peavey confused everyone with these...
They had a US made version that looks almost identical to these, and the model number and made in USA label was put on a sticker on the control cavity! The pots or switch are inset into a carved top on those, like a prs.

Then there was this Korean version, looking almost the same. But msrp was half or more.
There might've been 2 korean versions too, as some have dot markers. I've seen gold top and solid black too.

For a set neck guitar, the price isn't bad!


----------



## Lincoln

looks like one heck of a bargain


----------



## KapnKrunch

I had an EXP Korean bass that was only $300 brand new. It would drive a power amp without a pre-amp. Good bass. My son has it now. But nowhere near $1500. I think $375 may be a little bit high for this guitar, but it could be good enough that -- "who cares?"


----------



## Diablo

I have a similar MIK peavey, jack daniels model with quilted top.

it plays really well, has an ebony board, is very light weight and a nice big LP sound. The quilt top is most likely a photo veneer as it doesn’t move much when up close but looks great from a distance.
overall a really good player for the price. I really like mine, always a pleasure to play.

$375 is a good value for what you get, IMO (I wouldn’t sell mine for that) . Prob as good as anything in the $800-1000 range.


----------



## bigboki

For peavey, if there is EX, or EXP those are imports. for this particular model Signature Series, the easiest diff between Korean and US is - US has sunk controls ad Korean is flat.

You have US one in The Guitar shop for quite descent price.
I had US one - was very good guitar.









USED PEAVEY HP SIGNATURE SELECT


The Guitar Shop has all you need in high quality electric, acoustic and amplification.




www.theguitarshop.ca





hope this helps

Also remember to add - the tail piece is REALLY nice design. 
You can use it as regular LP style tail piece, but you can also use it as though body!


----------



## tomee2

bigboki said:


> For peavey, if there is EX, or EXP those are imports. for this particular model Signature Series, the easiest diff between Korean and US is - US has sunk controls ad Korean is flat.
> 
> You have US one in The Guitar shop for quite descent price.
> I had US one - was very good guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USED PEAVEY HP SIGNATURE SELECT
> 
> 
> The Guitar Shop has all you need in high quality electric, acoustic and amplification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguitarshop.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> Also remember to add - the tail piece is REALLY nice design.
> You can use it as regular LP style tail piece, but you can also use it as though body!


Was there also a US version with maple top, block markers, and neck binding?


----------



## bigboki

tomee2 said:


> Was there also a US version with maple top, block markers, and neck binding?


To be honest I don’t know 
There was Peavey that basically replaced EVH model I think it was called custom signature that was higher end then signature select 
But for SS I doubt there was a model like what you describe - not sure though


----------



## tomee2

bigboki said:


> To be honest I don’t know
> There was Peavey that basically replaced EVH model I think it was called custom signature that was higher end then signature select
> But for SS I doubt there was a model like what you describe - not sure though


Found one I was thinking of... they used to show up on kijiji once in while, but not so often anymore. 









Pre-Owned Peavey HP Signature Series USA Custom | Reverb


Reference no: 100089 Serial Number: 51276757 Item Number: 00531500 Body Wood: Flame Maple Bound Mahogany Body with Quilted Maple Tp Neck and fingerboard wood: Flame Maple bound Mahogany Neck with Ebony Fingerboard Scale length: 24 3/4" Nut width: 1.734"Nut material: BoneBridge...




reverb.com


----------

